# Club, swap or meet? So. Cal?



## Downwards (Apr 22, 2013)

Checked for such a thread for our area, but finding nothing. I've got some of my first wines done and bottled, and would like to gather with some folks and share and get feedback! 
Anybody interested in a meet, possibly even a regular thing? 

I'm in Ventura county, but I'm thinking Santa Barbara or even some of LA county might be close enough to make something work. 

-Tom


----------



## hocke230 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm in Santa Monica and would be happy to meet up & exchange after I bottle next weekend.


----------



## Downwards (Apr 23, 2013)

Great! Let me know. My wife and I can host a gathering if we should become one.


----------

